

The Voder – Bell Labs (1939) - unimpressive
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hyI_dM5cGo

======
unimpressive
Demonstration of the first electronic speech synthesizer.

Included in this demo:

1\. The voders capability to say words with expression.

2\. Voice pitch changes.

3\. The voder singing.

4\. Speaking foreign languages.

5\. Reciting the alphabet.

------
kevinday
You can see it sort-of in use at the start of this AT&T commercial:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEp6ca9Ppks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEp6ca9Ppks)

~~~
unimpressive
For a much shorter video demonstration of the first part:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAyrmm7vv0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rAyrmm7vv0)

